
Did Human Evolution Include a Semi-Aquatic Phase? - aaavl2821
https://www.the-scientist.com/reading-frames/did-human-evolution-include-a-semi-aquatic-phase--67306
======
Ecalpal
TL; DR: No.

~~~
Rumudiez
Did you actually read the article? I did. The closest to an answer we can get
right now is 47% of studied Neanderthal skulls have exostoses, called
“surfer’s ear” in modern humans. This and a number of other characteristics
humans share with only with aquatic mammalia lead the researchers to justify
ancient humans and/or relatives spent large quantities of time in the water.
Does your definition of a proposed “aquatic ape” look like a mermaid?

